# 2008 Losing Speed



## jdbrtn (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a 2008 Rogue and when I'm driving long distance and going up an incline, the RPM goes up and I lose speed. I will have the gas pedal all the way down to the floor but yet no power. I don't experience this issue driving in the city but it occurs everytime I go out of town and come across an incline. I took it to the dealer last year and was told that it was the CVT transmission but they opted to do a transmission flush instead and the situation didn't last because I'm experiencing the same issue once again. Can someone assist me with this issue and what I need to do to resolve it?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

Your CVT is overheating and goes into "safe mode". Nissan extended the warranty to 120000/10 years, so you should be covered if the car has less then 120000 miles. It needs new CVT and additional CVT cooler.


----------



## jdbrtn (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you RGOLD and I'm so appreciative of your help.


----------

